# Dosing Chelated Iron Dry



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea on dosing Chelated Iron DRY EI method? (teaspoon wise)

Searched the internet and have yet to find a solid answer.

found answers on making a solution but i dont like liquid solutions. (no room to store in fridge/dont want chemicals in my fridge)

My dosing routine:
40 gal
Pressurized co2
high lighting
high volume plants (bunch of iron loving plants)

x3 a week
kno3 1/4 tsp
k2so4 1/16 tsp
kh2po4 1/16 tsp
csm+b 1/16 tsp

Chelated Iron - ...?

I calculated via fertilator but its a very very small used. Just wondering if anyone out there is using their own recipe.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi AHeartlessFish,

Yes, it is a very small amount, that is why although I dose most of my ferts dry I make up the solution and dose iron in liquid state.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I dose 1/3 of the amount of my CSM+B. Works well with no issues that I know of.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks for the replys 

i mean im using Flourish Iron right now but its about 3/4 gone and its only been like 2 months or so...only bought it cause i was desperate for iron haha. i put about 5ml of that stuff in my 40 gal (capful) on csm+b days. I will try 1/64 of a tsp on csm+b days when i run out of flourish iron 

thanks guys


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

When I make my liquid solution I am adding just under the CSM+B dose. So if I use a teaspoon of CSM+B I would use a skimpy teaspoon of chelated iron. Maybe that is too much, but it works for me.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

haha just wondering what you define "skimpy" as 

i think if i were to dose this dry i will do a "drop" or 1/64 tsp of it. I ordered a micro stainless steel measuring spoons that takes me down to 1/64


----------

